# I didn't think a horse could get in this posistion



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

From another website (not me or my horse)

I've seen lots of falls and spills...but never seen something like this. :shock:


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

huh? There is nothing there


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Whoops! THanks

bad_riding: Holy sheet.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

OMG. That just makes me sick. Never, ever ride your horse across asphault in shoes at more than a very careful walk let alone trying to race them in the rack. Idiots!!


----------



## JumpingJellyBean (May 22, 2009)

Poor horsey!


----------



## dressagebelle (May 13, 2009)

I'm surprised that he/she didn't break something, at least not visibly. Some people do such stupid things with their horses.


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

It looked like gravel to me, even worse! And they say that racing TBs on a track is cruel!


----------



## barefoot (Jun 11, 2009)

Oh I totally thought it was ice, haha. But that's so horrible people are so dumb.


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

awhh!:shock::-( someone should tie up that rider and drag him on his stomach on that gravel and see how he likes it...poor horse


----------



## BerkleysTops (Feb 13, 2009)

Spastic_Dove said:


> From another website (not me or my horse)/quote]
> 
> 
> Humans never cease to amaze me with their stupidity ...... :-x no wonder this caught your eye!


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

I currently have a twisted look on my face that is difficult to describe... kinda like when you see someone's broken arm...


----------



## DarkEquine (Aug 29, 2008)

Ugh....that's so...HORRIBLE! Is that ice, gravel, asphalt or all of the above?????
You would think she would have snapped something, being in that position!!! Poor thing.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Everyone on the board I got it from says asphalt/loose gravel. I swear it looks like ice though.


----------



## DarkEquine (Aug 29, 2008)

I think its probably a asphalt/gravel road which is coated in ice. I mean, there's heaps of snow around. I'm guessing the road had frozen.


----------



## saint3meg3rlfc (May 16, 2009)

Oh how I love the website bad_riding


----------



## midnightbright (Apr 19, 2009)

That is HORRIABLE!!!!!!!


----------



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

o.0

I am in shock.

Poor horse. Sometimes, we don't deserve their cooperation. What a good horse too, allowing the rider to even touch her afterwards.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

It IS ice. It's a common thing in Iceland I believe, I've seen other videos of racing Icelandic horses on ice. In fact, there's a video of them all falling through a lake, and these poor animals standing in icy winter water up to their bellies for hours before help arrives.

Apparently it's because they're so sure footed? Apparently not. :roll:


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

OMG, I don't care if they think its fun or think its a sport (not saying they do) that is clearly crule. I can't believe someone would be dumb/stupid/crule or whatever you want to call it, to do that. Its obviously MEAN! Lets make you run on ice, or whatever it is and then slid across it on your belly. Let me know how you feel!


----------



## CrazyChester (May 5, 2008)

Poor thing!

It least they checked to see if the horse was alright at the end....


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

I saw a video of the icelandics falling through the ice. In the one I saw, they all got out in about 15 minutes -- It could have been horrible.


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

i think he should be tied to a truck and dragged around on ice for a while see how it feels. poor horse. i do give him a wee little bit of credit for actually checking the horse, most of those dumb a$$es would of just got right back on and took off.


----------



## bgood400 (Nov 10, 2008)

omg. thts horrible.


----------



## HorseLuvr (Jun 30, 2009)

This is so sad. That poor horse! I can't believe someone would do that!


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

Racing and showing on ice is very common in Iceland. The horses ususally wear special "ice and snow" shoes so that they can get a better grip on it. While the riding does not impress me, I see nothing cruel here, just looks like an accident to me.


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

I can't see it but judgeing from comments it might not be such a bad thing that I can't.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

I don't find it cruel, it just seems silly to me. If the horse was on grass or sand, he'd have had a chance to catch himself. Whatever shoes he's wearing certainly didn't seem to help the tiniest bit when he was flailing to catch his balance.

Though I suppose sliding down the ice seems a lot safer then face planting after a 4'0" cross country jump. Maybe they all think we're cruel lunatics!

Here's the video of the Icelandics falling through the ice. Only thing that outraged me about this video was how many of them were hauling and yanking on the bits, like somehow they could pull them out. In a different video, I was under the impression it took a few hours to get them out, but I could be wrong!


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

I think that last video is amazing. All those horses stayed super calm in that situation as did most of the poeple. The horses could have easily freaked out and caused serious injury or death to themselves. 

I think yanking on the bridle was an attempt to encourage the horses to try to jump out of the water though it wasn't a very effective method.


----------



## horseluvrbaybay (Jul 1, 2009)

wow,
people are so cruel... that is just sick that he would race that poor, innocient horse on assfault!


----------



## ridingismylife2 (Nov 4, 2008)

QHDragon said:


> I think that last video is amazing. All those horses stayed super calm in that situation as did most of the poeple. The horses could have easily freaked out and caused serious injury or death to themselves.
> 
> I think yanking on the bridle was an attempt to encourage the horses to try to jump out of the water though it wasn't a very effective method.


*
I agree! And the riders didn't leave their horses even though they themselves were soaking wet and probably freezing cold. And I think it took them so long to get them out because they tried to take their saddles off so that it would be easier for the horses to get out.
They probably thought that the ice was thicker than that (it looked thick). And Iceland is named Iceland for a reason 
*


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

I do like the second video. Everyone pitched together, and nobody was afraid to jump into the icy water with their horse. I just didn't like the yanking on the bridles at the very start, but I suppose when you're desperate, you're really not thinking about anything but saving your horse.

Glad nobody was hurt.


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

All I could think of is really bad road burn *cringe*


----------



## azarni (Aug 17, 2008)

Yikes, that second video! :S
Did all the horses surivive? Wouldn't they (and the riders!) get hypothermia?


----------



## minihorse927 (Aug 11, 2008)

If you go to the website of www.andaduraonline.com that it lists in the bottom of the videos, the whole asphalt thing looks like common practice to them. I can not read what it all means since it is not english but I do gather this is in puerto rico somewhere.


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

^^ Holy crap! And they are bareback too! If their horse fell, they'd probably have NO possible way of staying on TOP!


----------

